# Rechner startet überhaupt nicht



## Kantera (16. Februar 2003)

moin leute,

also.. ich habe einfach nur versucht in meinen rechner ein disketten laufwerk einzubauen. nachdem ich das ganze eingebaut hatte und den rechner gestartet hatte, bekam ich kein bild. 

Woran liegt das bitte ? Ich habe die Grafikkarte mal ausgetauscht, was aber auch keinen wirklichen Erfolg gebracht hat. Der Prozessor läuft auf einem anderen System auch immer noch einwandfrei. Woran kann das ganze liegen ? Hab ich mein BIOS zerstört oder mir vorher nen Virus eingefangen ?

Wenn ihr noch was wisst, helft mit bitte


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Februar 2003)

Nur mal eine Vermutung.. leuchtet das Licht des Disklaufwerks auf *Dauer* ?

Stecker umdrehen -> freuen!


----------



## Kantera (17. Februar 2003)

nein es leuchtet gar nichts. da ich das floppy wieder raus gebaut habe. nur jetzt läuft überhaupt nichts. ich seh halt nichts aufm monitor.


----------



## dfd1 (18. Februar 2003)

Hast du überhaupt Spannung auf dem Board?? 
Wenn ja, schon mal versucht das Bios zu resetten?? Das musst du im Mainboard-Handbuch nachschlagen wie es geht...


----------



## Kantera (18. Februar 2003)

ja, spannung war drauf.

hab nen wakelkontakt am agp port.. lecker lecker.
thx an alle die mir helfen wollten.


----------

